# APTuning New Years Timing Belt Install Special for Virtually all VW/Audi Models!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*










We are running this special for virtually all VW/Audi models and engines, sale is good through the end of January. 

This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that most owners often overlook. Factory intervals range from 90k-105K in terms of miles, but in our experience we have found it best to not wait due to numerous failures by that point, therefore we recommend the service be done at about 80K.

Most people dread the timing belt & water pump service usually do to the cost, but keep in mind that when you have belt or tensioner failure the cost will easily quadruple as almost all new engines are interference type which mean internal engine damage will occur. Complete service includes replacement of timing belt, tensioner &rollers, water pump, accessory drive belts, coolant flush/fill/bleed. 

Parts used in our timing belt services are OEM or the following components, Continental timing belt, INA tensioner/rollers, Graf water pump(new with metal impeller not rebuilt), Continental accessory belts, Pentosin coolant/antifreeze. Prices listed are complete "out the door" including parts, labor and taxes. 

Most services can be completed in one day therefore downtime is minimal without your vehicle. All technicians are factory trained and ASE certified with a minimum of 10yrs experience in the Audi/VW field. So check out our prices and get your car scheduled today!!!


MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $540

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $410

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $650



MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $585

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $650


B5/B6/B7 Chassis A4/S4/Passat

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $595

2.7T/2.8 V6 (all engine codes) - $680

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $560

*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*2 weeks left on this great pricing!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale is almost over!!! 

Will still honor sale price as long as appt. is made by the end of the month.*


----------

